# ilovegrowingmarijuana.com



## Comfortablynumb (Sep 1, 2015)

Has anyone ever tried these guys? I put in an order on July 30 and the seeds were shipped the next day.Fast forward to today and I still haven't got them.I emailed them and they said that since I had selected the guaranteed delivery that they would send my order again.So now I get to wait another week or two or more.I can't wait for the seeds to get here because I ordered White Widow Autos,Purple Haze and Blueberry Autos.I've never smoked either of those strains and they sound delicious,so you can see why I'm a little anxious.


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Oct 2, 2015)

Last Monday (Sept. 28) I had to email them again because I still hadn't got my order so they refunded my money.I think I'll go back to using CKS or mjcanada.com. There is one other place I'd like to try too,beaverseeds.ca. They have regular Green Crack,10 seeds for $40.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 15, 2015)

A friend of mine purchased from them recently.  They arrived but his purple haze seeds were duds...they made good on them and re-shipped...next set were 100% successful.  I am currently growing 3 blueberry autos that he purchased from them...stable genetics but all three grew differently. Pics in my thread in the autoflowering forum. One being a dwarf...
Single Seed Center is always my choice when ordering seeds!


----------



## yarddog (Dec 16, 2015)

I've heard of them, but I was skeptical.  I'm a suspicious person anyway.


----------

